# Anti-pet peeves



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, we have all come across little things with the X-Trail that annoy us. Possessed upper glove box, uselesss armrest, chinsey carpet, etc... Let's face it, every vehicle has its own shortcomings that we just learn to live with. Thankfully, these little nusances are usually far out-weighed by the things we actually do like about a vehicle.

How about pleasant surprises though? I mean things you've noticed about the X-Trail after living with it for a while that you weren't expecting but really do appreciate.
I have four so far:

1) Being able to rig the cargo net across the back as a make-shift pet barrier.
2) Having a rear-view mirror that isn't attached to the windshield. I really like this because it allows you to easily clean the WHOLE inside windshield. On most vehicles the r/v mirror has a post that mounts to the glass that gets in the way. Granted this is a tiny thing but it's still nice and that's what I'm talking about.
3) Having an arrow on the dash that actually tells you which side the fuel filler is on. Granted, I've needed this feature only once (on my first ever fill-up) and will never need it again, but why not? It's nice.
4) 3M tape applied from the factory in front on the rear wheels.

Clearly none of these things are going to be noticed by the average tire kicker and are never going to be deal breakers. At the same time though, I believe in giving credit where its due. I find everyone's quick to point out small failings but maybe not so quick to point out small nicities. Does anyone have else have any pleasant surprises to share?


----------



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

Good post! 

Two more that I've come to love...

1) Full Size Spare Tire - I knew it was a good thing, but didn't realize how good until I got home from work and was packing up to go to the cottage and noticed that we had picked up a nail. Just a quick tire change and we were off. No need to get to a service station until after the weekend. 

2) This forum. I can't say enough about what I've learned, both in researching the vehicle and adding some (minor) mods to it. (I know it's not a Nissan sponsored forum, but it does add to the vehicle experience.)

Cheers,

Ken


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Rockford said:


> 3) Having an arrow on the dash that actually tells you which side the fuel filler is on. Granted, I've needed this feature only once (on my first ever fill-up) and will never need it again, but why not? It's nice.



Really? Where is this?


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Right by the fuel gauge...on my Canadian model at least.


----------



## x-toba (Jan 6, 2006)

I guess the glass is half full...lol

1.) Tinted glass: Alot of vehicle manufacturers charge for this
2.) Reclining rear seats: Makes getting the child seat rock solid a breeze
3.) Great factory wipers: I'm kidding of course...couldn't resist

Kevin


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Rockford,

The xtrail doesn't really need to be glorified or the good stuff in it highlighted, after all we have all made it to this forum and other xtrail forums and this proves that we all share the same passion and things we all like about this great beast 

If nissan would ever need to poll the market on the success rate of the xtrail (worldwide where it is available) they only need to refer to this forum and the Australian one 

The reasons why we're highlighting some minor problems (not disasters) is that we love this car so much, that we would want Nissan to consider improving it even further for future releases and I hope they do release a new version, as I'll be the first to buy it.

I can list the things I like about the exy, but I can simply put it this way

*I love this car as a whole package!*


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I was thinking this info would be more helpful to potential buyers who may be lurking on here (like I used to do). It's fair enough to list problems/annoyances that arise that might not be evident on the showroom floor, but I was just thinking of the flipside. I.E. good things you noticed but never expected, pleasant surprises, obscure things that maybe only you personally have noticed about the X-Trail after owning it for a while.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Fair enough 

In this case my biogest suprise was the off-road ability of this SUV.

I saw the adverts on TV and thought, Oh well, just another TV advert showing the xtrail crossing rivers and doing amazing thigs off-road, to my suprise it was true and I discovered that first hand.

Of course it's no match to a hard-core 4WD, but for its class and its features, it is more than a capable car off-road and has impressed quite a few larger 4WD's out there.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice one! That's exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Storage galore. When I got my X-Trail, I thought the little glove box above the steering wheel was cute, but hardly very useful. Well, I got that wrong. It's fantastic to have a driver-only storage box at your fingertips. And, amazingly, here's what mine holds: road map, topo map of my cottage area, Ottawa street atlas, sunglasses, sunscreen, cell phone and charger, FRS radio and batteries, mini-binoculars, wallet and driving gloves. And the weird little upper glove box on the right side is useful too -- for gloves. I keep a pair of rubber work gloves and a bottle of hand cleaner there for dirty roadside duties. The standard cargo net is very handy, and the seatback map pockets hold a whole library of atlases, road maps, topo maps, guidebooks, takeout menus, coupons etc. Every time I get into the car I marvel at how bright and spacious it feels with the huge sunroof and generous glazing. I find the seats extremely comfortable, even for 12-hour driving days. The XTy gets me as far off the beaten path as I ever want to go, and all-in-all, is about as satisfying a vehicle as I have ever had. The small, thoughtful touches have a lot to do with that. :thumbup:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Here is another reason why I love this car. hahaha



Now tell me, how many SUVs, sportcars or hardcore 4WDs have you ever seen do that? LOL :thumbup: 

The exy keeps amazing me every day.

*NOTE: Don't try this at home!*


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

Nissan France entered some X-Trails in the Paris Dakkar last year. I don't think they finished, and I don't know if they entered them this year. Still, it's impressive that they tried.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

X-Traction said:


> Nissan France entered some X-Trails in the Paris Dakkar last year. I don't think they finished, and I don't know if they entered them this year. Still, it's impressive that they tried.


Yep, they did this year in Dakar 2006 and 2 drivers from Portugal did us (xtrailers) proud when they finished in position #21 (out of over 500 others)

Full details HERE


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

X-Traction said:


> Nissan France entered some X-Trails in the Paris Dakkar last year. I don't think they finished, and I don't know if they entered them this year. Still, it's impressive that they tried.


I seem to remember - although I may be wrong - that the driver of one of last year's entries was the French "singer" Johnny Halliday so perhaps its not surprising that they didn't finish. 

Rumour has it that his co-driver sabotaged the car just to get away from the incessant crooning. :thumbdwn: 

(Actually I made up that last bit.)


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Yep, they did this year in Dakar 2006 and 2 drivers from Portugal did us (xtrailers) proud when they finished in position #21 (out of over 500 others)
> 
> Full details HERE


Thanks for the link. I see a couple of RAV4's also finished. Too bad there were no new Grand Vitaras in it.

See, the X-Trail is so good I still like it even though I bought something else.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

X-Traction said:


> See, the X-Trail is so good I still like it even though I bought something else.


How can one not like the exy?  Its never too late to do the switch LOL


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Yep, they did this year in Dakar 2006 and 2 drivers from Portugal did us (xtrailers) proud when they finished in position #21 (out of over 500 others)
> 
> Full details HERE


Is it just me, or does the Dakkar "X-Trail" look a whole lot like the previous generation Pathfinder with the X-Trail grille and headlights grafted on?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ecrase2500 said:


> Is it just me, or does the Dakkar "X-Trail" look a whole lot like the previous generation Pathfinder with the X-Trail grille and headlights grafted on?


Yep, looks very much so indeed, but I guess they had to do drastic modifications to accommodate the bigger engine and the protective cage inside the exy


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Found a new one today: The rear hatch. But not for the reasons you may be thinking. Yes, I prefer a lightgate to side-swing and it's nice to have the spare inside, but this morning, in the pouring rain, while loading up the back, it sure was nice to have the liftgate overhead to keep me dry. 
Again, this is not a big thing. It is nice though.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I like the versatility of the car. Here is what was in it on the weekend (back seats folded down.)

1)bass amp head- 80 lbs
2)one 4 by 10 speaker cab- 80 lbs
3)one 1 by 15 speaker cab- 50 lbs
4)one marshall 4 by 12 guitar cab- 60 lbs
5)one bass guitar in a hard case- 12 lbs
6)two guitars- 15 lbs 
7)one bag full of drum hardware and cymbals- 80 lbs

I also like the sunroof and how big it makes this car feel when the cover is pulled back or it is open.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

Rockford said:


> Found a new one today: The rear hatch. But not for the reasons you may be thinking. Yes, I prefer a lightgate to side-swing and it's nice to have the spare inside, but this morning, in the pouring rain, while loading up the back, it sure was nice to have the liftgate overhead to keep me dry.
> Again, this is not a big thing. It is nice though.


It was a big thing for us today. Every time we opened the side-opening hatch the wind drove large volumes of pellet snow inside the back. Not to mention us getting pelted while loading/unloading. Then we dealt with the fogged windows resulting from getting so much moisture inside. But the back end of the GV is just too short to put the spare underneath, and I don't mind having only the door instead of a hatch plus a tire carrier like the older PF has. You'd think some powerful struts would allow a liftgate with the spare on it. The spare probably doesn't weigh as much as the hatch itself does, or say the hatch on a Suburban. Anyway, agreed, good point.


----------

